
Show HN: Run PyAnnotate in your pytest test suite, autogenerate type annotations - obi1kenobi
https://github.com/kensho-technologies/pytest-annotate
======
obi1kenobi
OP and author here. This work extends Dropbox's recently-published PyAnnotate
tool by making it super easy to run as part of your tests.

It's as easy as:

    
    
      pip install pytest-annotate
    
      py.test --annotate-output ./annotations.json

